# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  رحلة في ربوع الأردن الحبيب

## الوسادة

مرحبا يا حلوين اليوم رحلتنا غيـــــــــــــــــــــــــر شكــــــل 

رحلتنا في اردنا الحبيب

رح نبدااا من الشــــــمال مرورا بالوسط للجنــــــــوب 


طبعا رح يكون هالشي بعد المعلومات التفصيلية عن الأردن الحبيــــــــب 



............

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]العلم 



الشعار




الشعار الوطني: الله، الوطن، الملك


النشيد الوطني 




عاش المليك
عاش المليك
سامياً مقامهُ
خافقاتٍ في المعالي أعلامه

نحن أحرزنا المنى
يوم أحييت لنا
نهضة تحفزنا
تتسامى فوق هامِ الشهب

يا مليك العرب
لك من خير نبي
شرف في النسب
حدثت عنه بطون الكتب

الشباب الأمجد
جندك المجند
عزمه لا يخمد
فيه من معناك رمز الدأب

يا مليك العرب
لك من خير نبي
شرف في النسب
حدثت عنه بطون الكتب

دمت نوراً وهدى
في البرايا سيدا
هانئا ممجدا
تحت أعلامك مجد العرب

يا مليك العرب
لك من خير نبي
شرف في النسب
حدثت عنه بطون الكتب


العاصمة

(وأكبر مدينة)	عمّان

اللغة الرسمية	

العربية

تسمية السكان

	أردنيون

نظام الحكم

	ملكية دستورية

الملك

	عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين

رئيس الوزراء

	سمير زيد الرفاعي

ولي العهد	

الحسين بن عبد الله الثاني

السلطة التشريعية	

مجلس الأمة

- المجلس الأعلى	مجلس الأعيان
- المجلس الأدنى	مجلس النواب

الاستقلال


- 	25 مايو 1946 

[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]


المملكة: لأن نظام الحكم فيها ملكي.
الأردنية: سميت نسبة إلى نهر الاردن.
الهاشمية: سميت نسبة إلى بني هاشم لأن ملوك الأردن اصولهم من هاشم الجد الأكبر لرسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.


[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]

تقسم المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية طبيعيا إلى أربعة مناطق:
الصحراء في الشرق والشمال الشرقي (بادية الشام).
مرتفعات الضفة الشرقية (دافئ وجاف صيفا ومعتدل ماطر شتاء).
غور الأردن (حار ورطب صيفا ومعتدل شتاءا).
سهل حوران الشمال الغربي(ماطر شتاء معتدل صيفا).[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]أهم المدن

عمان هي عاصمة البلاد السياسية وأكبر المدن، يبلغ عدد سكان محافظة العاصمة حوالي المليونين نسمة، لتكون بذلك حوالي ثلث سكان المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.

إربد هي عاصمة الشمال وثاني المدن الأردنية يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي مليون نسمة.

الزرقاء ثالث مدينة من حيث عدد السكان، تقع إلى الشمال الشرقي من العاصمة.

السلط مدينة أردنية عريقة، هي رابع أكبر مدن المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية من حيث عدد السكان، وتبعد عن عمان 28 كم باتجاه الشمال الغربي.

العقبة

الكرك

مادبا

الطفيلة

معان

عجلون

جرش

المفرق

الرمثا[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]من أكثر المأكولات الشعبية شهرة وشيوعا في الأردن المنسف الذي يعتبر وليمة أساسية في الأفراح والأتراح، كما أنه يعد رمز للتمسك بالإصول بالنسبة للعديد من الأردنيين, وخاصة أنه يتم تناول هذه الوجبة باستعمال اليد.، ويعد المنسف الاكلة الشعبية في الأردن.[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]بعد هاللمحة الحلوة و السريعة 

رح نبدا بالرحلة 


[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]عمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان 






علم عمان 




شعار عمان 



[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]من اهم المعالم المعمارية بعمان 

1 ) محطة عمـــــــان 



محطة عمان في الأردن هي إحدى محطات الخط الحديدي الحجازي التاريخي الذي كان يصل بين بلاد الشام ومكة المكرمة انطلاقاً من دمشق والذي توقف العمل به منذ بدايات القرن العشرين. المبنى الأثري للمحطة يعتبر أحد معالم مدينة عمان التاريخية.[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]2 )مسجد الملك الحسين









مسجد الملك حسين أكبر مساجد الأردن وأحدثها. بُني في عهد الملك عبد الله الثاني في عمّان بمنطقة دابوق التابعة لعمان الغربية. يقع المسجد على ارتفاع 1013 متر عن سطح البحر ويُمكن الذهاب إليه عن طريق دخول حدائق الملك حسين في شارع الملك عبد الله الثاني بالقرب من مدينة الحسين الطبية ثم سلوك الطرقات في الحديقة حتى الوصول إليه.[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]3 ) قصر العدل




يقع مبنى قصر العدل في منطقة العبدلي التي توجد فيها ثلث مباني ووزارات حكومة المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية وجميع القيادات الأمنية والعسكرية.[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]4 ) مجمع بنك الإسكان





معلم معماري بارز في عمان الغربية، وتحديدا في الشميساني. تم إنجازه في أوائل ثمانينات القرن الماضي، حيث شكل طفرة نوعية في بناء الأبراج العالية لاحقا في عمّان. وهو ذو طراز شبيه بالحدائق المعلقة.[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]4 ) مجمع بنك الإسكان





معلم معماري بارز في عمان الغربية، وتحديدا في الشميساني. تم إنجازه في أوائل ثمانينات القرن الماضي، حيث شكل طفرة نوعية في بناء الأبراج العالية لاحقا في عمّان. وهو ذو طراز شبيه بالحدائق المعلقة.[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]5 ) سوق جارا








سوق جارا، سوق موسمي يبدأ أسبوعيا في كل يوم جمعة خلال شهر حزيران/يونيو، وينتهي في شهر تشرين الأول/أكتوبر. تُقيمه سنويا رابطة سكان جبل عمان. هو سوق تراثي يُقام في حي جبل عمّان وسط العاصمة الأردنية. يرتاده السياح بكثرة خلال فصل الصيف.[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]6 ) أبراج بوابة الأردن



صور مستقبلية للبرجين عن الانتهاء من المشروع




أبراج بوابة الأردن هي أحد المشاريع العمرانية قيد التنفيذ، وستكون معلما بارزا من معالم عمان العصرية فور الانتهاء من أعمال الإنشاء، حيث ستنتصب على أعلى نقطة في المدينة، وهي الدوار السادس التي تبعد 20 كيلومتر عن مطار الملكة علياء الدولي، والتي يمكن رؤيتها فيها من معظم مناطق المدينة.

يتبع ...........

[/align]*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع مميز ... أشكرك من كل قلبي على هذه المعلومات القيمه و الجميله عن بلدنا الحبيب

 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]لا شكـــــــر على واجب يا معاذ 

و شكـرا عالمرور 
[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]معالم أثرية موجودة بعمان 

المدرج الروماني
	سبيل الحوريات
	آثار عين غزال
	كهف أهل الكهف
جبل القلعة
 والقصر الأموي
	الساحة الرومانية 
	قصر عراق الأمير	
الرجم الملفوف في وادي صقرة
المسجد الحسيني
	مقام بلال بن رباح	
مقام عبد الرحمن بن عوف
	متحف الآثار الأردني
محطة عمان
والأقواس العشرة
	قصر رغدان	
قصر البلبيسي
	الساحة الهاشمية[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ترفيه ورياضة

مدينة الحسين الرياضية
	حدائق الملك عبد الله	
القرية العالمية (عمّان)	
حلبة سباق رالي المطار 
منتزه عمان القومي	
غابة ملك مملكة البحرين	
المدينة المائية
 حدائق الملكة رانيا
حدائق الحسين	
النادي الأرثوذكسي	
نادي الجواد العربي	
نادي ديونز
مدينة الجبيهةالترويحية	
نادي السباق الملكي
	النادي الأهلي
	ستاد الملك عبد الله[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ترفيه ورياضة

مدينة الحسين الرياضية
	حدائق الملك عبد الله	
القرية العالمية (عمّان)	
حلبة سباق رالي المطار 
منتزه عمان القومي	
غابة ملك مملكة البحرين	
المدينة المائية
 حدائق الملكة رانيا
حدائق الحسين	
النادي الأرثوذكسي	
نادي الجواد العربي	
نادي ديونز
مدينة الجبيهةالترويحية	
نادي السباق الملكي
	النادي الأهلي
	ستاد الملك عبد الله[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]


اربد ( عروس الشمال ) 

العلم 




[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]إربد أو عروس الشمال مدينة تقع في شمال المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، وأكبر مدنها، وتعد ثاني أكبر مدن المملكة بعد العاصمة عمّان بالنسبة لعدد السكان. تقع على بُعد 70 كيلومتراً شمال العاصمة تقريباً. كانت بداياتها في العصر الروماني حيث بُنيت في موقع متوسط بين مُدن حلف الديكابولس العشرة التاريخية، وأصبحت فيما بعد مركزاً من مراكز الفتح الإسلامي.
يُقدر عدد سكان المدينة بحوالي مليون نسمة ويزداد العدد بإضافة ضواحيها والقرى المجاورة لها ليُناهز المليون وربع. وتقدر مساحة المدينة مع ضواحيها بحوالي 160 كيلو متر مربع. وتعد إربد العاصمة الثقافية للأردن ويوجد فيها مكتبة تعد من أكبر المكتبات في الشرق الأوسط وهي المكتبة الحسينية في جامعة اليرموك.[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عوافي هدولة ما قصرتي أحلى تحياتي من العاصمة إلى كل محافظات الاردن الغالي

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]شكـــــرا لمرورك عبود 

نورت الموضوع [/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]تمتاز منطقة إربد بسهولها الخصبة وبكثرة الوديان مثل:
وادي زقلاب بالقرب من دير ابي سعيد
وادي الشلالة في الرمثا وهو امتداد لوادي نهر اليرموك.
وادي أبو زياد بالقرب من دير ابي سعيد
وادي الطيبه
وادي اليابس (وادي الريان): بالقرب من قرية جديتا
وادي الصريح
وادي دلبان: بالقرب من قرية بيت يافا
وادي الجرون: بالقرب من قرية جحفية والمزار
وادي الموت: بالقرب من قرية دير السعنة
وادي الغفر: وهو مشهور لدى أهالي اربد ويقع غرب إربد وغرب حي الطوال وحي التركمان مباشرة وشرق قرى كفريوبا وسوم.
وادي الشرايعة في ارحابا.
وتجري بعض الأودية الجافة حول مدينة إربد مثل أودية الغَفر، والبارحة، وزبدة، والحَمام، ودلهام، والقبلي، والروية



[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]من اهم المعالم المعمارية بإربد هي 

جامعة العلوم و التكنلوجيا 





قاعة الملك عبد الله للاجتماعات في مستشفى جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا في المدينة

صور من الجامعة 










[/align]*

----------


## totoalharbi

يا عيني دايما مواضيعك روعة 
يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]شكـــــــــرا لمرورك توتو 

انتي الروعة [/align]

----------


## ورده السعاده

يعطيكي العافيه هدول والله ما ئصرتي
دائما متجدده ومتميزة...

----------


## سامي السرحان

رحله حلوه جدا .

كل الشكر ...

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]امــــــــــون 

ســـــــــامي 

شكـــــرا لمروركم و الرحلة ما زالت متواصلة ان شالله 
 :Drive:  :Drive: [/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]


الزرقاء 


[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]


الزرقاء هي ثالث أكبر مدينة بالأردن وأهمها وهي تعتبر عاصمة الأردن الصناعية فتقع مدينة الزرقاء في شمال المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية، بين محافظتي المفرق من الشمال والعاصمة عمان من الجنوب، وتتميز بقربها من محافظات العاصمة عمان والبلقاء وجرش والمفرق.وتتميز بموقعها الجغرافي المتوسط بين مدن المملكة وعلى شبكة مواصلات دولية تربط الأردن بالدول المجاورة. تبلغ مساحة مدينة الزرقاء حوالي 60 كم2 أي ما نسبته 4.6 من مساحة المملكة، وتشكل الأراضي الصحراوية الشرقية جزءاً كبيراً من مساحتها. وتمر من خلالها سكة حديد الحجاز التي تأسست عام 1900 م، وهي مدينة الجند والسواعد القوية المنتجة. ويقع مركز محافظة الزرقاء فيها.وترتفع عن سطح البحر حوالي 619 متراً.
وقد جاء ذكر الزرقاء على تاعديد من الشعراء مثل الشاعر أبو الطيب المتنبي (348 هـ)


برغم ِ شبيب ٍ فارقَ السيف ُ كفـَّــه ُ		وكانا على العلات ِ يصطحبان
كأنَ رقــابَ الناس قالــت لســيفِــه		رفيقــــك قيــس ٌ وأنت يمـاني
أتـَتـْـه المنـايا في طــريق ٍ خـَفـِيــّة ٍ		على كـُل ِ سمع ٍ حولـَه وعيان
وأيضا في وصفها قال الشاعر عماد الدين الأصفهاني عند وداع القائد صلاح الدين الأيوبي في الزرقاء :
ولم أنس بالزرقاء يوم وداعنا		أنامل تدمي حيرة للتندم
أعدتك يا زرقاء حمراء إنني		بكيتك حتى شيب ماؤك بالدم
ومن أشهر الشخصيات التي مرت على هذه المدينة رجل الأعمال الكبير خليل العابودي الذي نشأ وترعرع في قلب مدينة الزرقاء.[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]{{{المسؤول الاعلى}}
	محمد موسى الغويري

خصائص جغرافية
المساحة	60 كم²


التعداد السكاني	
اجمالي السكان (2009)	950 ألف نسمة

الكثافة السكانية	205
 نسمة\كم²

خط العرض	
32°05***8242;N

خط الطول
	36°06***8242;E

التوقيت	
(+2 غرينتش)

التوقيت الصيفي
+3 غرينتش)

الموقع
	موقع بلدية الزرقاء[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]تسمية الزرقاء




"الزرقاء" هي كلمة ٌ تعود "للأكاديين" والأكاديون هم عرب ٌ ساميون أصلهم من شمال الجزيرة العربية، هاجروا إلى بلاد الرافدين وأسسوا دولة فيها، وعندما أرادوا التوسع، قاموا بإجتياح بلاد الشام
وتتكون كلمة الزرقاء في اللغة الأكادية من مقطعين هما :
(زار) وتعني مياه
و(كي) وتعني منطقة
وقد أطلقوها على النهر الكبير الذي كان يطلق عليه اسم "النهر العظيم" أو "نهر التماسيح"، فأخذت الزرقاء هذا الاسم من كلمتي (زار ـ كي) من اللغة الأكادية، والتي تعني "منطقة مياه"، ثم دخلت الكلمة في تحويرات لفظية وكتابية من خلال تعرض منطقتنا إلى هجرات الأمم والشعوب كالأكاديين والأشوريين والفرس واليونايين والرومان والعرب والمسلمين والشركس. فتحولت الكلمة من (زار ــ كي) إلى (زارقي) إلى (زارقا) ثم إلى (الزرقاء).[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]من أهم المعالم الأثرية في الزرقاء 

قصر شبيب
	قصر عمرة
	قصر الحلابات
قصر حمام
 الصرح
	قصر العويند
	قصر اسخيم	
قصر عين السل
قلعة الأزرق
	مقام عيسى	
مقام عبد الرحمن بن عوف	
خريسان
محمية الازرق
	محمية الشومري
	رجم الشوك
	الحبابية
حمام السراح
	خربة الطي
	القرين
	الكمشة
الصنمة
	المشوبش	
القصر الأحمر
	تل أبو صياح[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]صور متفرقة من مدينة الزرقاء 

مبنى محافظة الزرقاء 



غرفة تجارة الزرقاء 



مديرية شرطة الزرقاء 



سكة الحديد الحجازي 




مستشفى الزرقاء الحكومي 

[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]السلط ( أبيش أحلى من السلط آه و الله ) 





السلط مدينة أردنية عريقة، والمركز الإداري لمحافظة البلقاء في الأردن. وهي على الطريق الرئيسية القديمة المؤدية من عمّان إلى القدس. تقع على مرتفعات البلقاء، بارتفاع يبلغ حوالي 790-1100 مترا فوق مستوى سطح البحر.
السلط هي رابع أكبر مدن المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية من حيث عدد السكان، يبلغ عدد سكان السلط الكبرى حوالي 96 ألف نسمه. السلط المدينة فيبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي 72 ألف نسمة (عام 2005). تبعد عن عمان عاصمة الأردن مسافة 30 كيلومتر. هي عاصمة محافظة البلقاء (وسميت بسالتوس نسبة إلى القائد اليوناني العظيم الذي فتحها زمن الاسكندر المقدوني).[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]التضاريس

مدينة السلط ذات تضاريس جبلية، ويوجد فيها كثير من الحارات أو الاحياء. تحتوي أراضي السلط على أشجار العنب والتين والرمان وغيرها.السلط عدة جبال أو مرتفعات عدا عن وسط البلد ومن هذه الجبال "زي" والخندق والعيزريه والسلالم والمنشية والبقيع وبطنا وغيرها.



الآثار

تحتوي السلط على العديد من الآثار لعصور مختلفة :
فيها أقدم متحف في الأردن، ويمثل تاريخ السلط ويحتوي على عده أركان منها :
ركن الاثار القديمه والحلى والملابس والادوات المنزلية القديمة وكذلك
العملة النقدية القديمة لعدة ازمنة وحضارات
المناطق الاثريه والتاريخيه كثيره منها مقام نبي الله يوشع بن نون
شلالات الرميمين وقلعة القلعة والخضر لجدعة وحي السلط القديم وسوق السكافية؛ كل هذه مبانٍ وآثار قديمة جدا وتحتوي كذلك على قصر أبو جابر الذي حاليا تقوم مجموعة يابانية بترميمه حيث بناه العثمانيون حين أقاموا في السلط.


صور متفرقة للسلط 









[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]


العقبة



[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]


العقبة مدينة أردنية تقع على ساحل البحر الأحمر في جنوب الأردن وتبعد عن العاصمة الأردنية عمّان حوالي 330 كلم. وتتميز مدينة العقبة بأنها المنفذ البحري الوحيد للأردن، وهي تقع على رأس خليج العقبة المتفرع من البحر الأحمر. وتضم المدينة العديد من المنشآت الصناعية الهامة، والمناطق التجارية الحرة. يبلغ عدد سكان المدينة حوالي 120.000 نسمة.
العقبة مدينة ساحلية تشكل أهمية كبيرة للسياحة والاقتصاد الأردني كونها المنفذ البحري الوحيد كونها منطقة اقتصادية حرة. مشهورة بمناطق الغوص الجميلة فيها. يوجد بها مطار دولي حديث.[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]السياحة في العقبة


تعتبر السياحة في مدينة العقبة نشطة لأسباب متنوعة وانها منطقة ساحلية تقع على البحر الاحمر، كما ان فيهاأماكن جميلة يمكن زيارتها, فان العقبة منطقة مليئة بالسياح الذين يأتون للتمتع بالبحر الرائع والجو الجميل فيها. وتشتمل العقبة على اهم المشاريع المهتمة في السياحة البيئية في الاردن وهي محطة العقبة لمراقبة الطيور والتي تستقطب عشرات الالف وربما الملايين من الطيور المهاجره أثناء رحلتها بين اوروبا وافريقيا خلال موسمي الهجره في الخريف والربيع, ويتضمن مشروع محطة العقبة لمراقبة الطيور غابه للاشجار الكبيره وحدائق لاشجار مقيمة في المنطقة بالإضافة لمسطحات مائية كبيره تلعب جميعها بشكل متكامل على استقطاب أنواع مختلفة من الطيور قد يكون بعضها نادر الوجود على مستوى العالم الامر الذي يدفع العديد من المهتمين بمراقبة الطيور وعلماء الطيور لزيارة المنطقة وعمل التحاليل العلمية والابحاث الخاصة بعلم الطيور. وتعد العقبة بشكل خاص ومنطقة الاردن بشكل عام من المناطق المهمة عالميا لهجرة الطيور بناء على تصنيف Birdlife International
وتحتضن محطة العلوم البحرية الواقعة على الشاطئ الجنوبي لخليج العقبة معرض للاحياء البحرية يستطيع الزائر ان يشاهد فية الأنواع المختلفة من المرجان والاسماك وغيرها من الكائنات الحية المستوطنة في خليج العقبة.









[/align]*

----------


## &روان&

[align=center]يسامو كتير على هي المعلومات
شكرا كتير 
والارن اولا[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]اهلا روان منورة 

و لا ننسى سوق العقبة المعروف بكثرة و تنوع البضائع كالملابس و الأهم من ذلك المكسرات فيه و اسعارها المغرية 







[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

نيجي على مدينة تانية من مدن الأردن الحلوة و هي الكرك و نبدا ييلا اتفضلوا معي 







الكرك 



مدينة أردنية عريقة تضرب جذورها في اعماق التاريخ، تقع ضمن لواء قصبة الكرك في محافظة الكرك جنوب العاصمة عمّان وتبعد عنها حوالي 120 كم. يبلغ عدد سكانها 200,000 نسمة. تشرف جبالها الشاهقة على البحر الميت ومنطقة الأغوار الجنوبية والضفة الغربية في فلسطين.


يتبع ............

----------


## الوسادة

تاريخ



ظهرت الكرك في التاريخ لأول مرة في التوراة [1]، حيث كانت تعرف باسم كير مؤاب أو كير حارسه، كما أنها لعبت دوراً هاماً في عهد ميشع ملك مؤاب، الذي أجبر ملك السامرة وملك أورشليم على فك الحصار عن الكرك. وقد دعم هذه الحقيقة اكتشاف نقش ميشع ملك مؤاب في ذيبان: "أنا الذي بنى المكان المقدس لكموش الإلة ـ في كركا أي الكرك.... وأنا حفرت القناة إلى كركا وشققت الطريق الرئيسية في وادي أرنون الموجب ".
يفهم من هذا كله أن قلعة الكرك في الأصل كانت معبداً للإلة كموش بناه الملك المؤابي ميشع لهذا الغرض، وكما يبدو أن كلمة كرخا في اللغة الآرامية لها علاقة لفظية لكلمة الكرك، كما أن كرخا تعني المدينة المحصنة وهي صفة من أهم صفات هذه المدينة التاريخية
عرفت منطقة الكرك خلال فترة التنظيمات العثمانية 1864-1918 بلواء الكرك وكانت تشكل وحدة إدارية واحدة. أصدرت الـدولة العثمـانية عام 1864 قانوناً لتنظيم الولايات العثمانية مأخوذ من التنظيم الإداري الفرنسي وبموجب هذا القانون قسمت الدولة إلى ولايات والولايات إلى ألوية (سناجق) والألوية إلى أقضية(قائمقاميات) والاقضية إلى نواحي والنواحي إلى قرى ومزارع حيث تألفت ولاية سوريا بموجب هذا القانون من ثمانية ألوية من بينها لواء البلقاء الذي ألحقت به عام (1868) أقضية السلط والكرك وناحيتا الطفيلة والغور.




وفي عام 1871 كانت المنطقة تضم أقضية السلط والكرك ومعان. وفي عام 1880 بقيت منطقة الكرك قضاء. في عام 1892 اختارت الدولة العثمانية معان مركزاً للمتصرفية لكن أهالي الكرك احتجوا على هذا الاختيار وبعثوا التماساً إلى السلطان عبد الحميد يطلبون إليه أن تكون الكرك مركزاً للمتصرفية لأنها (متحضرة أكثر ومحصنه أفضل وزراعتها وتجارتها أوسع انتشاراً واقل تكلفة) حيث تمت الموافقة على اختيار الكرك مركزاً للمتصرفية (1892-1894). بتاريخ 14 آذار 1893 عين حسين حلمي بك متصرفً للواء الكرك>
كما أن مدينة الكرك في العصر القديم تعد من مدن المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية وهي منبع القيادات المؤثرة في الدولة الأردنية ومن أبرز أحداثها في القرن الماضي : ثورة الكرك ضد الفساد الإداري للدولة العثمانية كما أنها المدينة التي قادة أحداث نيسان عام 1989م والتي ساهمت في أحداث التحول اليمقراطي في الأردن وتفعيل دور الأحزاب الأردنية وتفعيل دور النقابات المهنية، كما أنها كانت منطلق للأحداث في أعقاب ارتفاع الخبز عام 1996، كما ان الكرك كانت قائدا لحراك المعلمين عام 2010

----------


## الوسادة

معالم المدينة



من أهم معالم المدينة قلعة الكرك 



التي بناها المؤابين وحررها منهم صلاح الدين، يتوسط شوارع المدينة تمثال لصلاح الدين شاهراً سيفه نحو الغرب حيث تقع فلسطين المحتله، وضم الكرك إلى دولتة. بالإضافة إلى مقامات كل من الانبياء نوح والخضر ويوشع بن نون عليهم السلام، وموقع معركه مؤته واضرحه الصحابه زيد وجعفر وعبدالله رضي الله عنهم, ومدين ارض النبي شعيب.

----------


## الوسادة

تاريخ التعليم في المدينة



التعليم في الكرك ارتبط بالايوبيين والمماليك ونهض به الهاشميون الكرك - العرب اليوم - عيد أبوقديري ترتبط بدايات التعليم في محافظة الكرك بالعهدين الايوبي والمملوكي واخذ الهاشميون على عاتقهم النهوض بالعلم والعلماء في مختلف ارجاء الوطن. ففي عهد الملك الناصر داود كانت مدينة الكرك قبلة الادباء والعلماء ومن العلماء الذين سكنوا مدينة الكرك الشاعر الاديب فخر القضاه نصرالله بن هبه الغفاري المتوفي سنة 1252م والفيلسوف شمس الدين بن عيسى والمؤرخان سبط ابن الجوزي صاحب كتاب (مرآة الزمان) وابن واصل صاحب كتاب مفرج الكروب في أخبار بني ايوب, واسست اول مدرسة في الكرك في عهد السلطان الناصر بن قلاوون سُميت بالمدرسة الشافعية إضافة إلى الكتاتيب التي كانت منتشرة آنذاك وفي العهد المملوكي كانت مدينة الكرك احدى المراكز التعليمية في بلاد الشام ونبع الكثير من طلابها الذين تقلدوا مناصب القضاء والتدريس في الديار المصرية والشامية مثل القاضي عماد الدين احمد الكركي الذي عمل قاضياً للقضاه في الديار المصرية سنة 1389 واخوه القاضي علاء الدين الذي تولى كتابة سر مصر وفي العهد العثماني تراجعت الحركة التعليمية في الكرك حتى جاءت الإصلاحات التي ادخلتها الدولة العثمانية في المنطقة عام 1840 وحينها أصبح في الكرك ثلاثة أنواع من التعليم: الكتاتيب, المدارس الحكومية والمدارس الطائفية وظل هذا التنوع التعليمي سائداً حتى رحيل العثمانيين ومن المدارس القائمة للآن مدرسة اللاتين التي اسست عام 1875 وكانت تدرس الدين المسيحي ومدرسة الروم الارثوذكس التي ما يزال بناؤها قائماً وقد حول كسكن لراعي الطائفة واول من درس في هذه المدارس افراميوس القسوس وهديا الصناع وعبلة مدانات وكانت اول مدرسة ابتدائية حكومية للاناث في العهد العثماني قد تأسست عام 1897 وتعمل بنظام المعارف العثماني الذي ينص على إنشاء مدرسة ابتدائية في كل قرية ويتحمل الاهالي التكاليف المترتبة عليها واسست في منطقة الكرك انذاك اربع مدارس هي مدرسة القصبة وفيها معلم واحد ومدرسة الكرك وفيها معلم اول هو اديب افندي ومعلم تأسيسي اسمة محمد افندي إضافة إلى مدرسة في قرية الطيبة في المزار الجنوبي وتولى التدريس فيها المعلم عبد الكريم افندي وكانت هناك مدرسة سيارة متنقلة هي مدرسة عشيرة المجالي وفيها معلمان هما ارشيد افندي وخليل افندي ومدرسة أخرى في كثربا تولى التدريس فيها المعلم محمد افندي وكانت أولى المدارس الحكومية التي انشئت هي مدرسة الكرك الثانوية حالياً وكانت تشغل البناء الواقع خلف المسجد الحميدي ثم انتقلت إلى موقعها الحالي الذي بُني عام 1899 وسميت بالمدرسة الرشدية وكانت تضم قسمين الابتدائي وفيه 130 طالباً والقسم الرشدي وفيه 30 طالباً. وبانتهاء الحكم العثماني وفتح جيوش الثورة العربية الكبرى لبلاد الشام سار التعليم وفقاً لخطط وزارة المعارف لسورية الكبرى وبوصول الامير عبد الله بن الحسين طيب الله ثراه إلى عمان سنه 1921 وتأسيس الامارة ارتقى التعليم وازداد انتشار الكتاتيب واسست مدارس ابتدائية ورشديه في المزار والربه وخنزيرا وكثربا والعراق وحمود والسماكية وتطورت مدرسة الكرك الرشدية لتصبح مدرسة ثانوية غير كاملة في حين استمرت مدارس الطوائف في أداء رسالتها التعليمية وكانت مدرسة الكرك الثانوية تجمع أبناء منطقة الكرك ومناطق الاردن وأبناء رجالات الثورة العربية الكبرى الذين قدموا مع الامير عبد الله بن الحسين وساهموا في الاداره المحلية للبلاد وتواصل المدّ التعليمي في الكرك وازداد زخماً بعد تأسيس المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية بفضل رعاية الملك العالم والاديب المغفور له عبد الله الأول بن الحسين ومن بعده المغفور له جلاله الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراهما فتضاعفت اعداد المدارس والمعاهد والجامعات والمؤسسات التعليمية التربوية الأخرى وها هو جلاله الملك عبد الله الثاني ابن الحسين يكمل مسيرة الهاشميين في رفع مستوى التعليم وجعله من اولويات الحياة المدنية في الاردن حتى عمت مختبرات التكنولوجيا المعلوماتية جميع مدارس

----------


## الوسادة

العادات والتقاليد




من عادات هذه المحافظة الترابط والتماسك الأسري. ومن حيث المأكولات فتتميز الاردن بأكلة المنسف والتي لا تكتمل الا بـ"الجميد الكركي" والفتة الكركية المجلله.والمنسف اكلة مكونة من الارز والشراب واللحم والشراب هو جميد مسال وهو في الاصل مكون من اللبن.

----------


## الوسادة

مناطق متفرقة من مدينة الكرك 


قرية السماكية 




وادي الموجب ( هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااد رووووووووووووعة ) 









لواء القصر 





قرية ادريانوس

----------


## الوسادة

مادبا 





تقع مدينة مادبا جنوب العاصمة عمان على بعد 30 كيلومتر تقريبا وهي عاصمة محافظة مادبا, ترتفع تقريبا 774 متر عن سطح البحر، عدد سكان محافظة مادبا يبلغ 140,711 نسمة يشكل الذكور منهم 50,5% وتشكل الإناث 49,5% من مجموع سكان المحافظة ،و تتميز مدينة مادبا بالتربة الخصبة وعلى الرغم مما اكتشف فيها من الآثار إلا أن الكثير ما زال مدفوناً في جوفها. ويرجع تاريخ هذه المدينة إلى العصر الحديدي (1200-1160) قبل الميلاد والذي يدل على أن تاريخ المدينة يعود إلى العصر الحديدي أنه تم اكتشاف قبر بالقرب من التل يعو تاريخه إلى ذلك العصر

----------


## الوسادة

*


محافظة مادبا هي إحدى محافظة المملكة الأردنية الـ12. تضم في مكنونها العديد من المعالم الأثرية والطبيعية. تقع المحافظة جنوب العاصمه عمان على بعد 33 كم.
عاصمة المحافظة مدينة مادبا، وتشتهر بالفسيفساء والكنائس القديمة ولعل أشهرها كنيسة الخارطة (الروم الأرثوذكس) وكنيسة الرسل وكذلك جبل نيبو وهي منطقة زراعية خصبة محاطة بعدة جامعات لعل أشهرها الجامعة الألمانيه والأمريكية وجامعة الزيتونه والإسراءو جامعة الزيتونة وجامعة البتراء والمعهد العالمي Kings Academy
يقطن مادبا عدد من العشائر ومن أهم هذة العشائر المسيحية الثلاث الرئيسية العزيزات، المعايعة، الكرادشة والحمارنة التي قامت بإنشاء مدينة مادبا الحديثة عام 1880 على إثر نزوحها من مدينة الكرك بعد خلافات مع بعض العشائر هناك حيث ما زال يحكم في المدينة القانون العشائري القديم بالإضافة إلى القانون المدني، يوجد فيها جبل نيبو الذي يطل على البحر الميت أخفض منطقة في العالم.. يوجد في المحافظة مخيم للاجئين الفلسطينيين تدعمه وكالة غوث وتشغيل اللاجئين وتدعمهم الحكومه الأردنية (الأونروا) التابعة للأمم المتحدة.*

----------


## الوسادة

*التطور التاريخي والحضاري لمدينة مأدبا :-



بلدة مادبا موغلة في القدم، لها تاريخ طويل، إذ ذكرت في التوراة حوالي عام 1300 ق. م وفي الانجيل على انها المدينة المؤابية (ميديا) وبعد ذلك أصبحت مأدبا بلدة العموريين بين ذبيان وحسبان وذكرت على المسلة الحجرية المؤابية التي أقامها الملك المؤابي ميشع سنه 850 ق. م سكن العمونيين هذه المدينة في حوالي 100 ق. م ثم استقر فيها الانباط، ومكثوا فيها حقباً طويلة ثم احتلها الرومان الذين هبطوا فيها بلدة ريفية مثل جرش، وقد بلغت اوج ازدهارها في عهد الدولة البيزنطية، كما اكتشفت فيها بعض الاثار الامويه.


أهم ما اشتهرت به المدينة :-

تشتهر بلدة مأدبا بأرضية الفسيفساء النادرة التي تعود إلى العهد البيزنطي في كنيسة الروم الاذروذكس وفيها أقدم خريطة اصلية للارض المقدسة، ويعود ----- إلى ستة 560 م حيث بلغت فنون صناعة الفسيفساء ذروة الروعة من الاتقان بين القرنين الثاني والسادس للميلاد.

أهم الاثار في مدينة مأدبا :-

1- الكنائس : 
أ – كنيسة الروم الذروذكس
 ب- كنيسة العذراء وكنيسة الشهداء
 ج- كنيسة ايلا النبي


 2- جبل نيبو

يقع بالقرب من مأدبا وعلى بعد 10 كم وعلى قمته بناء انشأه رهبان الفرديسكان لحماية لوحات الفسيفساء الرائعة التي تعود إلى القرنين الرابع والسادس للميلاد وقد بنيت كنيسة صغيرة في هذا الموقع من قبل المسيحيين الأوائل عام  393 م ولم يبعد عن البناء العائد للقرن الرابع سوى بضع كتل من حجر الكلس مع شيء من الأرضية الفسيفسائية.

3- موقع صياغة الاثري :-
 تقع شمال جبل نبو يوجد فيها معالم الاثار الرئيسية للكنيسة ودير مجاور لها وكشفت الحفريات وجود ----- في ناحيتها الجنوبية مع قاعة واسعة في الشمال مدار في القرب منها.

 4- موقع ام الرصاص :-
 يقع إلى الجنوب الشرقي من مأدبا على مسافة 30 كم وفي مكان يرتفع برج البيزنطي مقدار 15 م. وكان هذا البرج في ذاك الزمان ملاذ للشال الباحثين بقصد السللاله والتغير.

5- شلالات ماعيين :-
 6- تبعد حوالي 3كم إلى الجنوب بالقرب من بلدة مأدبا تتفجر فيها الينابيع المعدنية، لمياهها الساخنة اثر في معالجة بعض الامراض العصبية والجلددية*

----------


## الوسادة

صور متفرقة لمدينة مادبا

----------


## الوسادة

*و هلأ بنوصل مع بعض لمدينة الطفيلة 






محافظة الطفيلة 

هي إحدى محافظات المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية (الأردن) واطلق عليها جلالة الملك الحسين بن طلال(الراحل) اسم الطفيلة الهاشمية توجد فيها أحد أهم وأروع محميات الشرق الأوسط وهي محمية ضانا. تقع المحافظة في الجهة الجنوبية من المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، عاصمة المحافظة هي مدينة الطفيلة. وتبعد عن العاصمة عمان حوالي 180 كيلومتر.
تعد الطفيلة من أقدم المناطق المأهولة بالسكان، حيث تعاقبت عليها الأمم المختلفة : ابتداء بالادوميين ثم خضعت المنطقة لحكم الانباط إلى أن جاء الرومان ثم انضمت المنطقة واما سمها السابق كان تافلوس ويعني أرض الجبال ثم خضعت للحكم الإسلامي بعد معركتي مؤتة واليرموك.


وتنقسم محافظة الطفيلة إداريا إلى ثلالثة الوية :

لواء القصبة
لواء بصيرا
ولواء الحسا*

----------


## الوسادة

*== المقومات السياحية ==


يوجد في محافظة الطفيلة العديد من الأماكن التاريخية والأثرية والدينية:

قلعة الطفيلة : وتعود إلى العهد النبطي وهي شاهقة الارتفاع وحصينة وكانت تنذر القلاع المجاورة بواسطة النار من على ابراجها الاسطوانية وهذه القعلو تهدمت والكثير من حجارتها استخدمت في بناء البيوت الطنية المجاورة
قرية صنفحة قديما تعرف بمملكة الصهوة أو بلاد الشمس وهي ادومية ومن ثم رومانية وتضم نبع ماء غزير وممرات سرية تصل حتى قلعة الطفيلة
قلعة بصيرا: وتعود إلى العهد الادومي.
مقام الصحابي الحارث بن عمير الازدي.
مقام فروة بن عمرو الجذامي.
ضريح الصحابي كعب بن عمير الغفاري : يقع هذا الضريح في منطقة ذات اطلاح في الجنوب الغربي من محافظة الطفيلة على الطريق الممتد بين العقبة ومعان.
ضريح الصحابي جابر الانصاري : يقع الضريح في مدينة الطفيلة بالقرب من مقبرة البلدية الموجودة في منطقة البقيع حيث سمي الحي الذي يرقد فيه جابر بحي الأنصار نسبة له إذ ان الأكثرية تعتقد بأن سبب تسمية الجوابرة بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى جابر الانصاري أيضا.
حمامات عفرا المعدنية.
حمامات البربيطة.
محمية ضانا.
قلعة الحسا.
قلعة السلع.
خربة الذريح: تقع شمال الطفيلة وهي عبارة عن بقايا منازل وهياكل، وتعد من المعابد النبطية
خربة التنور:تعد من أقدم المواقع الأثرية في محافظة الطفيلة، وتم اكتشاف تماثيل عدة فيها مثل : أ-تمثال النصر ب-تمثال تايكي ج-تمثال النسر د-تمثال اللات.
قاعات ومساكن ونقوش تعود للادوميين في بصيرا.
جدران واعمدة رومانية جنوب محافظة الطفيلة في غرندل.
موقع فيدان الأثري: يلتقي مع نهاية وادي ضانا استخدم في العصر الحجري والعصر البرونزي والنبطي والروماني والبيزنطي كمنجم للنحاس فيه بقايا لكنائس بيزنطية.
بقايا خرائب قلعة أُقيمت على تل مرتفع يعود تاريخها إلى العصور الوسطى، ولأهميتها القديمة نسبت إليها البلاد المجاورة ودُعيت ببلاد الشوبك. وهي اليوم اسم لناحية تعرف باسم "ناحية الشوبك" قصبتها بلدة "نِجِل" الواقعة على مسافة أربعة كيلومترات ونصف الكيلومتر من القلعة.
المسلة البابلية.
كنيسة مسيحية: تقع إلى الجنوب من منطقة بصيرا على بعد لا يتجاوز 6كم في منطقة غرندل. هذا الموقع سادته حضارات عريقة مثل الادوميين والرومان والبيزنطيين وكذلك الحضارة الإسلامية وقد تم العثور في هذه الكنيسة على ارضيات فسيفسائية ملونة باشكال مختلفة.
قصر الدير:يقع من الشمال الغربي من بلدة عين البيضاء على بعد (4) كيلو متر وهو عبارة عن بناء مستطيل الشكل ابعاده (13× 8) م2 ويقع على قلعة عالية منها نشاهد موقع اثار السلع والطفيلة. كما يوجد في المحافظة القصور التالية: اللعبان، كاترينا، التوانه، القديس، رمسيس.
قصر الطلاح:ويقع القصر في الجنوب الشرقي من الطفيلة، على حافة وادي العَرَبَة. أخذ اسمه من الوادي الذي يقع عليه.*

----------


## الوسادة

*صور متفرقة من محافظة الطفيلة 

طبعا هالمحافظة الرائعة من اهم المحافظات الموجودة بالأردن بالنسبة للسياحة و من اهمها محمية ضانا و مياه عفرا 













*

----------


## الوسادة

*


صور رائعة لمحمية ضانا 






















*

----------


## الوسادة

و هلأ بنوصل مع بعض لمدينة معان 









معان مدينة أردنية تقع في الجهة الجنوبية من البلاد على الأطراف الغربية للهضبة الصحراوية الممتدة من شبه الجزيرة العربية حتى بادية الشام.
يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي 50 ألف نسمة جميعهم مسلمون وتصل مساحة المدينة لعشرين كم2. يسود معان مناخ صحراوي حيث ترتفع درجه الحرارة في الصيف إلى 35سْ وتنخفض في الشتاء إلى 15سْ. أما الأمطار فهي شتوية غير منتظمة حيث تصل في حدها الأعلى إلى 60 ملمترا. تتأثر المدينة صيفا برياح صحرواية جنوبية شرقية وشتاء برياح غربية وهي سبب تساقط الأمطار.

----------


## الوسادة

التسمية




تذكر المصادر التاريخية أن معان ذكرت في التوراة بلفظ معون ومعين وماعون. هذا اللفظ (معين) يعني الماء الجاري ولفظ معان يعني المنزل. وهنالك بعض المعلومات تقول ان معان سميت بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى الدولة المعينية التي ظهرت في جنوب الجزيرة العربية باليمن خلال عام 1200 ق.م والتي بسطت نفوذها شمالاً واتخذت من مدينة معان مركزاً تجارياً وسياسياً.
الرأي الأول القائل بأن معان سميت بهذا الاسم نسبة للماء الجاري صحيح لأننا نلمسه من كثرة الينابيع الجارية فيها ولأن أي تجمع سكني قديماً كان يقام حول المصادر المائية.
الرأي الثاني القائل أن معان سميت بهذا الاسم كون معناها يعني المنزل قد يفسر على أن القوافل المرتحلة بين الجزيرة العربية والشام كانت تتوقف في معان للتزود بالماء والطعام ولتأخذ قسطاً من الراحة.
الرأي الثالث القائل بأن أصل التسميه يعود إلى الدولة المعينية التي ظهرت في جنوب الجزيرة العربية مستبعد نوعا ما إذ أنه من الصعب الإقرار بذلك.

----------


## الوسادة

_من اقوال الرحاله



محطة القطار في مدينة معان في مرحلة ما قبل 1920


لعب موقع معان دوراً بارزاً في أهميتها خاصه وانها همزه الوصل بين الجزيرة وبلاد الشام فلذلك كانت معبراً للقوافل القدمة من الجزيرة والعابرة إليها، وكان لا بد من الوقوف فيها وخلال عمر معان زارها الكثيرون من الرحالة والاجانب وهنا سنذكر بعض مقتطفات من أقوالهم :
جورج اوغست فالين ـ 1845 م : ومعان الحاليه من أكبر البلدان في طريق الحج السوري فيها مايتا عائله تقريباً تنحدر من سبعه بطون، وهم اقوياء البنيه سوريو الملامح وهذه القوه المحاربة تبعث في نفوس أهل معان الثقه وتجعلهم يفرضون الخاوة فينتج عن ذلك توطيد صلتهم بالبدو حتى صارت هذه الصله وثيقه، ويقدر البدو رجوله سكان معان وشجاعتهم ويرونهم اهلاً لهذا التقدير أكثر من أهالي القرى المجاورة، ومما قاله أيضاً ((وهنا تزرع اشجار مثمره أهمها الرومان المشهور بأنه اطيب مما تنبت الأرض)).
الشاب السويسري بيركهارت 1812 م : إلا أنه من المرجح ان أهالي معان يعتبرون بلدتهم مركزاً امامياً للمدينة المنورة فانهم مكرسون انفسهم لدراسة القرآن بلهفه زائده. معان بلد الاحرار
ولعبت مدينة معان دورا أساسسيا وهاما في تغيير أحداث المنطقة حيث من هناك انطلقت الثورة العربية الكبرى، ---- ما قبل الإسلام لم يذكر التاريخ عن نشأة مدينة معان، وإنما تشير الدلائل إلى أن المدينة كانت موجوده قبل ظهور الدولة المعينية عام 1200 ق.م. ازدهرت معان في ذاك الوقت إذ أنها كانت تستقبل القوافل واحدة تلو الأخرى. في عام 650 ق.م تحطمت الدولة المعينية على صخرة السبأيين حيث بدأت معان تفقد أهميتها شيئاً فشيئا وزاد ذلك سوءاً قضاء الحميريين على السبأيين عام 115 ق.م حيث اندثرت معان بعد أن حول الحميريين طريق تجارتهم للبحر ودخلت معان مرحلة التفكك والنسيان. رغم الضياع الذي اكتنف مدينة معان إلا أنها تعود مع إطلالة الحكم الغساني الذي سجلت فيه معان تاريخاً مميزا حيثا أمر الحارث الثاني ملك الغساسنة بإعادة بناء معان وتعيين فروة النافري الجذامي أميراً لها. ما بعد الإسلام أسلم فروة على يد الصحابي السائب بن العوام في عام 628 م. قررت الدولة الغسانية وبأمر من الروم صلب فروة إذا لم يرجع عن الإسلام حيث كانت الدولة الغسانية تابعه للروم. تلافياً لثورة أبناء معان تم صلب فروة في منطقه عفراء الواقعة اليوم بالقرب من الطفيلة حيث طلب من فروة الرجوع عن إسلامه مقابل إطلاق سراحه وزيادة الرقعة التي يحكمها. وأنشد قبل أن يضرب عنقه قائلا: بلغ سراة المسلمين بأنني سلم لربي واعظمي ومقامي وصلت إلى معان طلائع الجيوش الإسلامية بقيادة زيد بن الحارث قائد الجيش الذي وجهه الرسول محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لغزوة مؤتة عندما تولى الأمويون الخلافة الإسلامية أمروا بإعادة بناء معان وتطورت معان في وقتهم تطورا كبيرا. وبقدوم الدولة العباسية للحكم ينقلب الحال وتعيش معان أسوأ حالة لها ويعود ذلك إلى الأسباب التالية: • توجه العباسيين إلى الحميمة التي تقع إلى الغرب من معان وعلى بعد 57 كم واتخاذهم إياها مقرا لهم. • تعطيل الطريق التجاري الذي كان يمر بمعان والمنطلق من الجزيرة العربية للشام واستبداله بطريق آخر ينطلق من بغداد للجزيرة مباشرة. • كون معان محببه للأمويين. عند قدوم العثمانيين وبعد أن بسطوا نفوذهم على بلاد الشام نالت شيئا من الاهتمام وذلك لعدة أسباب منها وقوع معان على الطريق المؤدي إلى مكة المكرمة مما دفع العثمانيين إلى القيام بالأعمال التالية: • نقل مركز المحافظة من الكرك إلى معان. • جعل الخط الحجازي يمر في معان. • تنظيم الزراعة وشق الطرق وحفر الآبار الارتوازية. كانت مدينة معان هي البلدة الوححيدة في الإمبراطورية العثماني يحكمها اهلها في عام 1925 م، أصدر علي بن الحسين ملك الحجاز قرارا بضم معان لشرق الأردن. واتخذ الأمير عبد الله بن الحسين معان عاصمة للأردن.
_

----------


## الوسادة

_المواقع التاريخيه والطبيعيه

• قلعه معان ((السرايا)) : من آثار الدولة العثمانيه الباقيه حتى الآن، تم انشائها عام 1566 م. زمن السلطان سليمان القانوني بأبعاد (24 * 22)متر، يتبع لها بركه كبيرة استغلت لتجميع المياه وجاء بناؤها لتلبي حاجه الحجاج ولإتخاذها مقراً للجنود العثمانيين.



• بركه الحمام : خربه غسانيه على بعد 2 كم. شرقي معان وفيها يمكن مشاهده بقايا ابنيه تقع على تله صغيره تتناثر فوقها قطع الزجاج والفخار، بالقرب منها تقع بركه الحمام وهي بركه مربعه الشكل طول ضلعها 70 متر بعمق 7 امتار استعملت لتجميع المياه القادمة من الشراه عبر قنوات لا تزال ماثله للعيان لري المناطق المزروعة حيث يروى ان المنطقة كانت مزروعه بأصناف كثيره من الخضار والفواكة.




• قصر الملك عبد الله : يقع القصر على بعد 3 كم. جنوب معان حيث يعد من أهم المواقع الاثريه بعد أن اتخذه الأمير عبد الله مقراً له خلال قدومه من الحجاز في 21/11/1920 م. وقد اتخذت فيه قرارات كانت الحجر الأساس في بناء الأردن الحديث، وق حول الآن إلى متحف.




• القناطر : إلى الجنوب من معان بنيت القناطر على شكل اقواس من الحجارة يكتنفها الظلام وكانت تشكل منظراً رائعاً حيث يسير المارة فيها بطول 500 م.لا يرون الشمس وفجأه تطل عليهم السرايا (قلعه معان العثمانيه)، قامت البلديه بإزالتها في مطلع السبعينات مما افقد معان أجمل آثارها العثمانيه وأصبحت اثراً بعد عين  !!!!



• قصر البنت : يقع على بعد 3 كم إلى الشرق من معان تشير الدلائل إلى أنه أموي وواحد من القصور التي شيدوها في الصحراء الاردنيه، تم بناؤه على شكل مربع واستعملت فيه بعض العقود يشغل مساحه 12 * 15 م. بقي جاثماً إلى اواخر السبعينات حيث هدم واخرجت الحجارة الكبيرة ويعود ذلك إلى ظن الناس بوجود ذهب فيه !



• بساتين معان الحجازيه والشاميه : تقع بساتين معان الحجازيه في الجنوب من مدينة معان وتقع بساتين الشاميه في المنطقة الشماليه منها، تعتمد البساتين على المياه المرويه وتشكل المتنفس الوحيد لأبناء معان وتشتهر بالرمان والتين والقرايس والمشمش.
الينابيع والعيون والآبار في معان




• الطاحونة : بئر ماء يقع إلى الغرب من معان وعلى بعد 4 كم يماز بغزارة مياهه، وقد عملت بلديه معان على توسيعه وصيانته بما يتلائم مع حجم السكان وحاجتهم للمياه.




• نبعه الضواوي : سميت بهذا الاسم لشدة صفائها، حيث يقولون انها (تضوي ضوي) تقع في الجهه الغربيه من معان وعلى بعد 1 كم، تتصف بغزارة المياه ويقال أنها نبعه رومانيه، تمت عدة عمليات صيانه لها وعلى فترات، وبقيت تغذي بساتين معان الحجازيه إلى عام 1966 عندما حدث (السيل)، والى الآن لم تتم عمليه صيانه لها.



• عين سويلم : سميت بهذا الاسم نسبه إلى المهندس الذي اشرف على عمليه فتحها من قبل الدولة العثمانيه، تقع في الجهه الجنوبيه من معان ولا تزال لغايه الآن تروي بساتين معان الحجازيه.



• النجاصة : سميت بهذا الاسم لأنها تشكل حبه اجاص في قاع صخره وهي قديمه جدا لا يعرف لها تاريخ، وقد ذكرها الرحالة جورج فالين خلال زيارته لمعان بقوله : (انها تروي عده بساتين).


• الغدير : يقع في معان الشاميه إلى الشمال من معان، سمي بهذا الاسم لأن المياه تغدر فيه قبل أن تنساب إلى البساتين، يبلغ طوله 12م *8م بعمق 3م.

بئر المزراب : يقع في منطقه معان الشاميه، يصب في بركه المزراب، يروي بساتين الشاميه.

بئر الخماسي : يقع في منطقه الشاميه، يمتاز بغزاره المياه كونه يقع في منطقه منخفضه للغاية، تعطل منذ السيل 1966._

----------


## الوسادة

*الفلكلور والاصاله

لكل مدينة فلكلورها الخاص المميز، فمعان غناء بهذا الفلكلور الأصيل المتوارث عن الآباء والاجداد. ففي مطلع الثمانينات ظهرت فرقه معان الفنيه للتراث الشعبي حيث اخذت على عاتقها نشر الأصيل من تراثنا الخالد، وبحق كانت وما زالت سفيراً رائعاً للاردن عامه ومعان خاصه، إذ ان الشباب استطاع أن يؤدي الفلكلور على ما هو عليه دون زجه في صخب اليوم، وبذلك كان أداء مميز يعكس الصورة الحقيقيه التي يتمتع بها أبناء معان من تفهم للفلكلور.


السحجة


الملكة المتوجه في الرقصات الشعبيه في معان، خاصه وان من يؤدونها هم من كبار السن وحفظه الشعر ولا يقومون بتأديتها إلا في آخر السهرة ليكون ختامها مسكاً. ويؤدونها كالتالي :


يقف الرجال يشكلون فريقين بمحاذاة بعضهم يقول الفريق الأول صدر البيت ويرد عليهم الفريق الثاني بعجز البيت ويكون الأداء بطيئاً يرفقه حركات ايقاعيه من القدمين واليدين وعندما تشتد الحركات الايقاعيه يقوم أحد المؤدين بدور الحاشي (الذي يشجع على السحجة ويقوم بحركات سريعه غالباً ما يرافقها السيف) وهناك التسعاويه بكل ما تتمتع به من حركات ايقاعيه متقنه، وتنفيذ الشرقية والدحيه.

ما قاله الشعراء في معان

حسان بن ثابت :
لمن الــدار اقـفـرت بمعــان		بين أعالي اليرموك فالخمان
ذاك مغنى لآل جفنه في الدهر		محلا لحــادث الازمــان

عبد الله بن رواحة:
حذوناهم من الصوان سبتا		ازل كأن صفحته اديم
أقامت ليلتيـن على معان		فأعقب بعد فترتها جموم

جميل بثينة:
أبو العلاء المعري :
معــان من أحبتنا معــان		تجيب الصاهلات به القيان
وقفت به لصون الود حتى		أذلت دمـوع جفن ما تصان

درويش أبو درويش :
وحنا هلا الجردا لنا الحرب تمناه		وحريبنا سود العصايب نعنه
كم واحد يبغي معان وطردناه		واقفي يجر الذيل تقفيناه ونـه
هذة معان ومانبيعها بالرخيص		مثل الجواهر غاليات أثمانها

منير عجاج:
معان عذراً فليس المدح مكتمل		فلك التحية طول العمر أزجيها

عبد الغني النابلسي :
في طريق الحج من نحو شام		قلعة واسمها الشهير معـان

مصطفى وهبي التل:
وتعيد أحلام الشباب ضحوكة		كالزهر يبسم في سهول معان

يوسف محيي الدين أبو هلالة :
معان العلا كم في هواك أعاني		بعادك أدمى مهجتي وبراني
بفروة ان قام المفاخر فاخرت		وفروة في الإسلام بكر معان

يوسف العظم :
قطع العهد أن يموت شهيدا		أو يعود الأقصى ويمحو الدنية
ذاك منصورنا به نتباهى		فلتـفـاخر به معـان الابية*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلمووووو على المعلومات يا وسادتنا  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

و هلأ بنوصل مع بعض لمحافظة عجلون 






*عجلون
*

*عجلون* هي مدينة تقع في شمال غرب الأردن، وكانت فيها حكومة مستقلة أيام العهد العثماني *..... جبل عجلون* واستمرت حتى عام 1922م قبل إنشاء إمارة شرق الأردن، وهي أيضا مركز للمحافظة التي تحمل الاسم نفسه. وتبلغ مساحة محافظة عجلون 420 كم مربع. وتعد عجلون من أقدم بلدياتالأردن. وتشتهر المدينة بوجود قلعة عجلون. وقد بنى القلعة القائد عز الدين أسامة، أحد قادة صلاح الدين الايوبي في عام1184م. كما يوجد فيها مسجد عجلون الكبير، ويعود بناؤه إلى القرن الثاني عشر الميلادي.
*الموقع والمناخ:* تقع المدينة وسط منطقة
*السكان:* يبلغ عدد سكان محافظة عجلون حوالي 141 ألف نسمة، وفي المحافظة أكثر من 27 قرية وبلدة، ومن أهمها: الوهادنة. عرجان,عين جنا، إشتفينا، سامتا، محنا، رأس منيف، أم الينابيع، كفرنجة، عنجره، صخرة، عبين، عبلين، الهاشمية،حلاوة،عرجان،أوصرة,الطيارة
اشهر قبائلها و عشائرها ( الفريحات - الغزو - بنوالزغل\الزغول - الخطاطبة - المومنيين - الصماديين - القضاة - الربضية - الفواز - القرشي.....

----------


## الوسادة

*قلعة عجلون*



*قلعة عجلون* (بالانجليزية: Ajlun Castle) وتسمى قلعة الربض, وتعرف كذلك بقلعة صلاح الدين. هي قلعة تقع في عجلون بالأردن بناها القائد عز الدين أسامة بأمر من الأمير صلاح الدين الأيوبي ابن اخ صلاح الدين الايوبي واحد  قادته سنة 1184م/580 هجري لتكون نقطة ارتكاز لحماية المنطقة  والحفاظ على خطوط المواصلات وطرق الحج بين بلاد الشام والحجاز لاشرافها  على وادي الأردن وتحكمها بالمنطقة الممتدة بين بحيرة طبريا والبحر.
كان الهدف من بنائها هو الحيلولة دون انتشار القوات الصليبية في منطقة عجلون، ولحماية الطرق التجارية مع دمشق وشمال سوريا من تدخل الفرنج ومنعهم من أي توسع في المنطقة الواقعة شرقي نهر الأردن.
بنيت القلعة على جبل بني عوف بالقرب من مدينة عجلون والمشرف على اودية  كفرنجه وراجب واليابس واقيمت بمواجهة حصن كوكب الهوى لرصد تحركات الفرنجه وتنقلاتهم آنذاك ومن ثم للسيطرة على مناجم الحديد التي اشتهرت بها جبال عجلون وزودت القلعة عند بنائها بابراج مربعة اقيمت عند زوايا البناء وفتحت في جدرانها السميكة حلفات السهام واحيطت من الخارج بخندق يبلغ متوسط عرضه (16)م ويتراوح عمقه من 12-15 متر استعمل كحاجز يحول دون الوصول والاقتراب من الجدران السميكة  واضيف إلى القلعة اجزاء أخرى في عهد الولاة والحكام الذين قاموا بإدارة امور المنطقة.
هذا وقد سميت قلعة عجلون بقلعة "ابن فريح" أيام العثمانيين إشارة إلى قبيلة الفريحات التي حكمت تلك المنطقة لمئات السنين في ذلك الوقت، وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن القلعة مبنية على شكل شبه مربع، وفيه أربعة أبراج، كل برج يتكون من طابقين. بعد معركة حطين أضيف برجان يقعان إلى يمين مدخل القلعة. والقلعة مبنية على جبل شامخ تطل على فلسطين والبحر الميت ويمكن رؤية أجمل صورة لجبال عجلون عند الوقوف على أحد الأبراج الشرقية للقلعة

----------


## الوسادة

تمتاز عجلون بإعتدال مناخها، وكثرة غاباتها، ووفرة مياهها وخصوبة تربتها، كل هذه العوامل أهلت عجلون لتكون مكاناً للإستيطان البشري منذ أقدم الأزمان ويدل على هذا التاريخ الأثار التاريخية المنتشرة في مناطقها ففي قرية  تبنة القريبة من عجلون يوجد المسجد الزيداني، وقاعة الإجتماعات التي تعود الى 1750 وفيها كذلك المبنى المعروف (بعلالي الشريدة) والذي كان منزلاً لحكام المنطقة قبل تأسيس الإمارة .
 














_



_







 ووجه التميز في هذا المبنى  أنه يتألف من طابقين حيث لم يكن هذا النوع من البناء معروفاً من قبل. أما قرية زوبيا ففيها مباني قديمة تعود الى العهد البيزنطي خاصة ما يسمى ب (الدير) الذي يحتوي على بقايا كنيسة بيزنطية قديمة.
 






وشكل نبع الماء الواقع بين زوبيا و تبنة مركز جذب سكاني منذ القدم وحتى ايامنا الحاضرة، حيث  تقوم  حول هذه المنطقة أكثر من (10) قرى وبلدات تحيط بمحمية عجلون، حيث يعيش فيها الاف من السكان القرويين الذين يعيشون على زراعة المحاصيل كالعنب والتين والزيتون الذي يعد اكثر الاشجار انتشاراً وشهرة في المنطقة.









اما ابرز المواقع الاثرية والتاريخية فهي قلعة عجلون المعروفة بقلعة الربض، اذ تشكل معلماً اثرياً  تاريخياً بارزاً في محافظة عجلون، فقد بينت هذه القلعة على قمة تل مكسّو بالاشجار الحرجية على يد عز الدين اسامة بن منقذ احد قادة صلاح الدين الايوبي، لتكون حصناً منيعاً في وجه هجمات الصليبين، ومركزاً مشرفاً لمراقبة الطرق التجارية.
تمثل القلعة التي صمدت أمام الظواهر الطبيعية وظلت محافظة على اجزائها كاملة رغم مرور مئات السنوات، نموذجاً حياً للعبقرية الهندسية العسكرية الإسلامية، فقد اكسبها موقعها على أعلى قمة جبل عوف ميزة استراتيجية فريدة، حيث يحيط بها خندق عميق كان يستخدم لجمع المياه ، إضافة الى كونه يشكل حاجزاً قوياً يصعب اقتحامه فضلاً عن بواباتها المحصنة وابراجها العالية التي كانت تشكل موقعاً فريداً للمراقبة والاستكشاف ومواقع دفاعية قوية، ففي داخلها تكثر الدهاليز والممرات الضيقة الى جانب القاعات الفسيحة التي كانت منامات للجند واصطبلاات لخيول الأيوبيين علاوة على آبار المياه التي تتسع لآلاف الامتار المكعبة من مياة المطر ويمكن لمن يصعد الى احد ابراجها ان يستمتع بمنظر ساحر آخاذ حيث ينبسط أمامه وادي الأردن ومرتفعات القدس وسلسلة جبال سوريا ومن بينها جبل الشيخ الذي يكسوه الثلج طوال العام.
والى جانب القلعة كشفت الحفريات الأثرية عن بقايا كنيسة تعود الى العهد البيزنطي المبكر.

----------


## الوسادة

صور لمحافظة عجلون

----------


## الوسادة

أجمل ملعب في الاردن في عنجرة عجلون



هو ملعب عنجره في محافظه عجلون ويقع على ارتفاع 900 متر فوق سطح البحر
ويمتاز بمناخ معتدل صيفاً وحتى انه في الليل يكون مائلاً الا البروده
وبارد جداً شتاءً
هذه هي صوره الملعب

----------


## Kasmoo

اوه اذا الاردن تلع فيها مرابع

----------


## الوسادة

*بنوصل مع بعض محافظة جرش 





*

----------


## الوسادة

*جرش* هي مدينة أردنية، وعاصمة محافظة جرش وأكبر مدنها. يقطنها قرابة 41,500 نسمة من اصل 153 ألف نسمة يقطنون المحافظة.
تبعد عن العاصمة عمّان حوالي 48 كم إلى الشمال. تقع جرش في الجزء الشمالي من المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية. وترتفع عن سطح البحر قرابة 600 م. يمكن الوصول لها من عمّان عبر المدخل الجنوبي أو الشرقي، ومن عجلون من الغرب، ومن اربد من الشمال، ومن سوف من الشمال الغربي. وتقع جرش في واد أخضر تجري فيه المياه. وكانت آثارها وما تزال محجة الزائرين ومحط أنظار الرحالين والسياح والعلماء وطلاب المعرفة من جميع أنحاء العالم. مرت على المدينة عصور عديدة، منذ عصر اليونان فالرومان ثم عصر الفتوحات الإسلامية ومن ثم دخلت دفتر النسيان إلى ان تم اعادة اكتشافها في القرن التاسع عشر، حيث بدأت افواج الشركس باستيطانها ثم العرب وغيرهم من القوميات كالأرمن.

----------


## الوسادة

*تاريخ****
ساحة الندوة (Fourm) في جرش القديمة*
*تدل جرش على وجود حياة بشرية في تلك المنطقة الأثرية تعود إلى أكثر من 6500 سنة. يعود تاريخ تأسيس المدينة إلى عهد الاسكندر الأكبر في القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد أو ما يعرف بالعصر اليوناني وكانت تسمى آنذاك (jehad) في تحريف لاسمها السامي أو الكنعاني (جرشو) ومعناه " مكان كثيف الاشجار". ولقد عاشت المدينة عصرها الذهبي تحت الحكم الروماني لها، ويعتبر الموقع في يومنا هذا عموما واحدا من أفضل المدن الرومانية المحافظ عليها في العالم. ولقد بقيت المدينة مطمورة في التراب لقرون عديدة قبل أن يتم التنقيب عليها وإعادة إحيائها منذ سبعين سنة خلت، وتكشف جرش عن مثال رائع للتطور المدني عند الرومان في الشرق الأوسط، وهي تتألف من شوارع معبدة ومعمدة، ومعابد عالية على رؤوس التلال ومسارح أنيقة وميادين وقصور، وحمامات، ونوافير وأسوار تفضي إلى أبراج وبوابات. وبالإضافة إلى طابعها الخارجي اليوناني-الروماني، فإن جرش أيضا تحافظ على مزيج من الطابع الشرقي والغربي في آن. إن هندستها المعمارية وديانتها ولغتها تعكس العملية التي تم فيها اندماج وتعايش ثقافتين قويتين وهما العالم الروماني-اليوناني في منطقة حوض المتوسط والتقاليد القديمة للشرق العربي.*

----------


## الوسادة

*


العهد الروماني*

خضعت (جراسا) لحكم الروم الذين احتلوا بلاد الشام طيلة 400 سنة وأسسوا اتحاد المدن العشر المعروف باسم مدن الديكابوليس وهو اتحاد اقتصادي وثقافي فيدرالي ضم عشر مدن رومانية اقامها القائد (بومبي) عام 63 قبل الميلاد في شمال الأردن وفلسطين وجنوب سوريا لمواجهة قوة دولة (الأنباط) العرب في الجنوب.
وبسبب موقعها على ملتقى طرق القوافل تحولت المدينة إلى مركز تجاري وثقافي مزدهر لتصبح أهم مدن الاتحاد حتى أن الامبراطور (هادريان) قد زارها بنفسه عام 130 ميلادي أثناء مسيره إلى احتلال (تدمر).
وقد نمت ثروة (جرش) وازدهرت تجارتها وتوسعت علاقاتها مع الانباط إلا أن خراب (تدمر) في الشمال على يد الروم واضطراب الامن وتوسع الامبراطورية الفارسية التي اجتاحت بلاد الشام وتحول طرق التجارة اصابت ازدهار المدينة وتقدمها في مقتل وادخلتها أسوأ مراحل تاريخها.


عاشت مدينة جرش عصرها الذهبي تحت حكم الروم الذين ادخلوا إليها الديانة المسيحية بحلول عام 350 ميلادي لتنتعش فيها لاحقا حركة تشييد الكنائس والاديرة التي دمر معظمها على يد الجيوش الفارسية.
وفى عام 635 ميلادي وصلت جيوش الفتح الإسلامي إلى جرش بقيادة شرحبيل بن حسنة في عهد الخليفة الثاني ليعود الامن والاستقرار إلى المنطقة كلها ولتستعيد المدينة ازدهارها في العصر الأموي.
ودمر زلزال عنيف اجزاء كبيرة من هذه المدينة سنة 747 ميلادية كما ادت الزلازل المتلاحقة ومعها الحروب والفتن التي ضربت المنطقة لاحقا إلى دمار اضافي اسهم في خرابها وبقيت انقاضها مطمورة في التراب مئات السنين إلى ان اكتشفها سائح ألماني سنة 1806 ليبدأ التنقيب عنها واعادة الحياة إليها لتنهض (جرش) الحالية على يد جالية من المسلمين الشراكسة الذين هاجروا إلى الأردن من بلاد القفقاس عام 1878 للميلاد اثر الحرب العثمانية الروسية.

----------


## الوسادة

*

الشركس ثم الشوام**استقر معظمهم في عمان منذ عام 1878 م وفيها بنوا أولى البيوت الطينية في المنطقة وأنشؤوا الأحياء الشركسية التي لا تزال حتى الآن ونزلوا قرب خرائب جرش القديمة حيث أعادوا استصلاحها وإعمارها وسكنوها بعد أن كانت خرائب مهجورة، وتوزع الباقون على مدن أخرى كالزرقاء ووادي السير وناعور والرصيفة وصويلحوالسخنة والأزرق الجنوبي حيث يوجد الماء، في هجرات شركسية بأوقات مختلفة منذعام 1878 وحتى عام 1910م. ويشار بالذكر إلى انه يوجد للشركس جمعيات تعنى بشؤونهم في جرش وباقي المدن التي يتواجدون بها في الأردن*

----------


## الوسادة

*

التاريخ المعاصر**وفي القرن العشرين، وتحديدا فترة الخمسينات نمت جرش سكانيا وعمرانيا بمعدلات فاقت مثيلاتها في الفترات السابقة بسبب استقرار بعض اللاجئين الفلسطينيين فيها واستمر توافد سكان المناطق المجاورة إليها وتزايد الأهمية السياحية لها بسبب وجود بعض الاثار الرومانية الهامة ولوقوعها على أهم شرايين المواصلات في الأردن المتمثل بطريق عمّان ـ اربد.*
*وفي هذه الفترة توسع الزحف العمراني في كافة اتجاهات المدينة باستثناء الغرب لوجود المنطقة الأثرية التي يحظر البناء فيها. وازداد التطور العمراني والنمو السكاني لمدينة جرش في فترة الستينيات والسبعينيات مما ساعد على زيادة أهمية المدينة وتعدد الوظائف والخدمات فيها وبالتالي زيادة عدد السكان وانتشار العمران الذي شكل عددا كبيرا من الأحياء المترامية الاطراف في الشرق والشمال والجنوب.*
*وتكثر الرحلات المدرسية إلى آثار جرش ما بين شهري آذار ونيسان حيث يستمتع بها الطلاب كثيراً ويلتقون بعدد كبير من السياح.*

----------


## الوسادة

*

التسمية**كان العرب الساميون القدماء قد أطلقو عليها اسم (جراشا) أو (جرشو) ومعناه " مكان كثيف الاشجار". أما الإغريق فقد أسموها (جراسا) وكان ذلك في الفترة الهلنستية، وكذلك كانت عند الرومان، حيث كانت إحدى أهم مدن الديكابولس (المدن العشرة) التي أسسها بومبي 63 قبل الميلاد في شمال الأردن لمواجهة قوة الأنباط في الجنوب. واطلق عليها اسم (بومبي الشرق)، نسبة له.[6]*
*كما ذكرت جراسا في بعض النقوش النبطية. وفي عهد السلوقيين كان يطلق عليها اسم (أنطاكيا الواقعة على نهر الذهب)، كما ازدهرت المدينة في العصر الأموي، إلا أن العرب أعادوا تسميتها بـ(جرش) في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر.*
*كتب عنها ياقوت الحموي في كتابه معجم البلدان قائلاً: "جرش، هذا اسم مدينةٍ عظيمةٍ كانت، وهي الآن خرابًا. حَدّثَني مَن شاهدها، وذكر لي أنّها خرابة وبها آبار عاديّة تدلّ على عظمةٍ. فقال: "في وسطها نهرٌ جارٍ يدير عدّة رُحى عامرةً إلى هذه الغاية. وهي في شرقي جبل السّواد من أرض البلقاء وحوران، ومن عمل دمشق وهي في جبلٍ يشتمل على ضياع وقُرى. ويُقال للجميع جبل جرش، اسم رجلٍ، وهو "جرش بن عبد الله". ويُخالط هذا الجبل جبل عوف. وإليه يُنسب حمى جرش، وهو من فتوح شرحبيل بن حسنة، في أيّام عمر بن الخطاب".*

----------


## الوسادة

*بنوصل مع بعض الى آخر محافظة و بهيك بتكون انتهت رحلتنا في ربوع الأردن و هي محافظة المفرق 


**http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZyI2X-0Y8Q


*

----------


## الوسادة

*محافظة المفرق* هي ثاني أكبر محافظات المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية من حيث المساحة، وثاني أقل كثافة السكانية 9.5 كم2. تقع في الشمال الشرقي تصل المملكة من الشرق الأقصى بالجمهورية العراقية عن طريق حدود الكرامة ومن الشمال بالجمهورية السورية عن طريق حدود جابر.
كان اسمها سابقًا الفدين، وتحتوي على مناطق أثرية عديدة من أهمها أم الجمال. وهي ذات طبيعة صحراوية من الشرق غنيّة بالمياه الجوفية تمدّ المملكة بمحاصيل الخضروات والثروة الحيوانية. أمّا من الغرب فهي ذات طبيعة خصبة منتجة لزيت الزيتون. من أهم العشائر التي تسكنها قبيلة بني خالد وعشائر أهل الجبل (العظامات والمساعيد والشرفات والزبيد) وعشائر بني حسن وكان يسكنها بعض عشائر الزريقات ورحلوا أول الخمسينات إلى جرش.

----------


## الوسادة

*

الموقع، المساحة والسكان**تقـع في الشمـال الشرقي من المملكة ويحدها العـراق شرقا وسوريـا شمــالا* *والسعودية جنوبا ومن الشرق وتبلغ مساحتها (26552)كم2 وتشكل ما نسبته 29.6% من مجموع مساحة الممــلكة فهي ثاني محافظات المملكة بعد معان من حيث المساحة، حيث يبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي(287)ألف نسمة بكثافة حــوالي(9.5)شخص/كم وتشكل منطقة البادية الشمالية الغالبية العظمى منها، وقد اكتسبت المفرق أهميتها الإستراتيجية لوقوعها على مفترق الطـرق الدولية ،حيث تربط الممــلكة مع الجمهورية العراقية من خلال مركــز حدود الكرامـة والذي يبعد عن مركز المحافـظة 285 كم بالإضافة إلى وجود مركز حدود جابر والذي يربط المملكة معالجمهورية السورية** والذي يبعد عن مركز المحافظة حوالي20 كم.

*
*حين تدخل قلب محافظة المفرق يظهر رويداً رويدا جمال الامتداد الصحراوي من الجانب الشرقي للأردن الذي يصله* *بالعراق وبعض أطراف الجزيرة العربية ويرى الزائر للمدينة متحفاً يضم في جبناته تراكمات الحضارة الإنسانية ومكانة الفن ورحلة للتفاؤل الإنساني الدؤوب عبر الزمن وتعتبر المفرق"عروس الصحراء" مدينة أردنية غنية بالموارد الطبيعية والأثرية وسط صحراء مترامية الأطراف ولها من اسمها نصيب فهي بوابة الأردن على الجيران العراق شرقا سورية شمالا والسعودية جنوبا ومن موقعها الجغرافي المتوسط تشكل واجهة حضارات ومحطة للقوافل ونقطة ارتباط مع سائر أرجاء المنطقة منذ العصور القديمة وكان يطلق عليها "الفدين" وهي تصغير "الفدن" أي القصر المُشيد وقد بنيت على "شاطئ الخابور" بين "ماكسين وقرقيسيا" حيث ما زالت آثار القصر باقية لحاضرنا الذي نعيشه وسميت لاحقا "بالمفرق" لوقعها على مفترق الطرق الدولية وهي غنية بمواقع أثرية عديدة من أبرزها أم الجمال الغنية بالصخور الملونة وقلعة الصفاوي التي تعرف بقلعة "الاجفايف" وكنائس أم القطيني التي تحتضن 4 كنائس تاريخيه كما تحتضن أقدم كنيسة في العالم، وكما يدل اسمها فان المفرق تقع على مفترق الطرق الدولية بين سورية والعراقوالسعودية على بعد(300-500 كم) فقط من 4 موانئ مهمة هي(العقبة/بيروت /طرطوس/اللاذقيه) ما يؤهلها لتكون مركزا لخدمات النقل الإقليميه البرية، وترتبط المفرق مع محافظات المملكة والدول العربية المجاورة بشبكه من الطرق الرئسيه التي تعتبر عنصرا مهما لحركه الأفراد والخدمات والمنتجات والترانزيت في كل الاتجاهات. وقد سكنها عشرات العوائل الاردنيه على مر التاريخ لتحول المحافظة إلى حاضنه للعشائر الاردنيه ومع اكتشاف النفط في العراق ازدهرت المفرق على حافة أنبوب شركه النفطالعراقية-الأردنية الممتد من حقول حديثه غرب بغداد إلى ميناء حيفا الفلسطيني ،وهي كذلك كبرى محافظات المملكة بكونها تحتضن واحتين وسط الصحراء وفيها معسكرات ومحطتان على طريقه القوافل والتجارة منذ فجر التاريخ ،ومع نشوء العراق** اختيرت المفرق محطة رئسيه على طريق بين بغداد وحيفا على الساحل الفلسطيني حيث تم تمهيد الطريق والعمل بتعبيدها على مراحل منذ صيف العام (1939) ويستوطن المفرق(253ألف نسمة بنسبة 4,5% من عدد السكان المملكة المقدر بـ 5,6)مليون نسمة وفي زمن الازدهار والتطور استقرت في المدينة عشرات العائلات من إرجاء المملكة بحثا عن الرزق، والمفرق غنية بالمياه الجوفية وبساتين الخضروات البعليه والمرويه والثروة الحيوانيه على رغم غلبه الطبيعة الصحراوية على أراضيها.





*
*وتعتبر كذلك المصدر الرئيسي للغاز الطبيعي الذي تم استغلاله لغايات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية حيث تم اكتشاف هذا الغاز مؤخرا بمنطقه الاثني القريب من حدود الكرامة وتتميز باتساع رقعتها وبمناخ صحراوي وجاف ومعدل هطول الأمطار السنوي لا يزيد عن (ملم200) وفيها تعتبر أحواض مائية رئيسه هي(حوض الضليل/العاقب/سما السرحان) وتعتبر المفرق واحده من أهم مراكز الإنتاج الزراعي في* *الأردن** حيث يوجد فيها ما نسبته حوالي 20% من الأراضي الكلية القابلة للزراعة وتغطي الزراعة المروية فيها الجزء الأكبر من احتياجات المملكة من الخضار الصيفية والفاكهة بالإضافة إلى المنتجات الحيوانيه من اللحوم الحمراء والبيضاء ومنتجات الألبان حيث يوجد فيها أعلى نسبه للإنتاج ومزارع الدواجن وتحتل المرتبة الثانية في عدد الآبار كما أنها سلة الغذاء الثانية للأردن ومنها تصدر أنواع الفواكة ومختلف المنتجات الزراعية إلى مختلف دول العالم إضافة إلى الثروة الحيوانيه المتواجدة فيها وتاريخ المفرق القريب مرتبط بخط الحديد الحجازي وخط سير الثورة العربية الكبرى وتحتضن المحافظة الكهوف البركانية التي تعتبر ثروة بيئية وسياحية حيث وجد العلماء والباحثين في تلك الكهوف هياكل وجماجم بشريه من قبل الإنسان القديم كما عثر على قطع صوانيه وفخاريه من العصر الحجري الحديث(400-800) قبل الميلاد الأمر الذي يعكس قدم التواطن البشري في المنطقة ،وعلى المستوى السكاني تعيش المحافظة واقعا متوسطا بين محافظات المملكة الاثنتي عشره بمساحه سكن معدلها (117)م2وتنتشر فيها العديد من المواقع السياحية حيث تم الكشف عن حوالي(25) ألف نقش تمثل تاريخ الاستيطان البشري في المنطقة وكانت هذه النقوش لغة الاتصال بين شعوب المنطقة منذ إلفي سنه. التقسيم الإداري ،،،



*
*تتكون من 4 ألوية هي(لواء قصبة المفرق يتبعه أقضية بلعما/المنشية/رحاب ولواء البادية الشمالية يتبعه أقضية صبحا/أم القطين/دير الكهف/أم الجمال ولواء البادية الشمالية الغربية يتبعه الخالدية/سما/المراشدة السرحان/حوشا ولواء الرويشد.

*
*ومن أهم العشائر التي تسكن المفرق:عشيرة السردية عشائر أهل الجبل (العظامات المساعيد الشرفات الزبيد الغياث) عشائر بني خالد، وعشائر عنزه، وعشائر بني حسن،*

----------


## الوسادة

*

الشؤون البلدية**تم دمج بلديات المفرق في 18 بلدية رئيسية تضم51 منطقة موزعة على كسين للخدمات المشتركة ومناطقها هي(بلدية المفرق الكبرى/الدجنية / ام النعام الغربية /منشية بني حسن/ إرحاب الجديدة/ بلعما الجديدة/**حوشا الجديدة**/الزعتري والمنشية/ الباسلية/السرحان/الخالدية/أم الجمال الجديدة/صبحا والدفيانة/أم القطين والمكيفتة/دير الكهف الجديدة/الصالحية ونايفه/بني هاشم/ الصفاوي/الرويشد الجديدة/الموقر/ الرفاعيات/الخشاع والحسينية).

*
*مناطق سكن أهل الجبل(العظامات المساعيد والشرفات والغياث) البادية الشمالية الشرقية والغربية وقصبة المفرق

*

----------


## الوسادة

*

جامعة آل البيت**تأسست عام 1995م وتبلغ مساحتها الإجمالية 7400 دونم وقامت بافتتاح مؤتمر الفرانكفونيه الأول وتقدم الجامعة21 مساقا إجباريا للتخصصات كافه تغطي علوم* *الشريعة الإسلاميه** ووقعت الجامعة عددا من الاتفاقيات مع دول شرق آسيا وشرق أوروبا لاستقدام طلبه من تلك الدول انسجاما مع التوجيهات الملكية بان تصل إعداد الطلبة في عام 2020 إلى 100 ألف طالب وتضم الجامعة من الطلبة الوافدين حاليا 409 طلاب في حين تجاوز العدد في السنوات الأولى من تأسيسها 3 آلاف طالب من مختلف الجنسيات وتبنت الجامعة رسالة عمان التي تدعو إلى احترام جميع أبناء المذاهب وعدم التفريق بينهم واعدت الجامعة خطه خمسيه تبدأ العام الجاري تتضمن إنشاء مبنى للنشاطات الطلابية بكلفه تقديريه تصل إلى 2.5 مليون دينار ومبنى جديد لمكتبه محوسبه وإنشاء شبكة مواصلات داخل الجامعة ومظلات وتتضمن الخطة إنشاء سكن للطلبة وسكن للعاملين من خلال صندوق الاستثمار في الجامعة الذي وضع فيه نصف مليون دينار لتحريك استثماراته خصوصا بعد الانتهاء من إنشاء الطريق الجديد الذي يربط بين الجامعة ومدينة المفرق وساهم مشروع ربط مكتبات الجامعات الاردنيه في توفير نحو 3 ملايين دينار سنويا.*
*وتساهم الجامعة بفاعليه في تنمية المجتمع المحلي من خلال الاتصال المباشر والتواصل مع الفعاليات الرسمية والشعبية واعتمادها كمركز لإجراء الاختبارات والأبحاث العلمية وتنفرد بعدد من التخصصات التي تقوم بتدريسها خصوصا التركيز على تعليم اللغات لغير الناطقين بالعربية حيث وقعت اتفاقيات مع عدد من الجامعات العربية والإسلامية لزيادة أعداد الطلبة للاستفادة من التخصصات المتوفرة كما تم افتتاح مركز دراسات العالم الإسلامي فيها ليكون قاعدة معلومات شامله عن أحوال العالم الإسلامي وقضاياه وساعد تأسيسها في المفرق على تشجيع التحاق الفتاة بالتعليم الجامعي وخلق وجودها عددا كبيرا من فرص العمل.*

----------


## shams spring

*موضوع شامل ووافي عن ربوع الاردن ... قمنا برحلة قصيرة ومشوقة في ربوع الاردن 
ابداع في الطرح وسمو في القاء المعلومة ... لروحك الغائبة الف سلام*

----------


## الوسادة

> *موضوع شامل ووافي عن ربوع الاردن ... قمنا برحلة قصيرة ومشوقة في ربوع الاردن 
> ابداع في الطرح وسمو في القاء المعلومة ... لروحك الغائبة الف سلام*



يا سلاااااااااام شو هالكلام الحلو يا شموسة و الله انك بتجنني 

و فعلاً انا فتت اطمن على رحلتي و اتزكرت انها خلصت للأسف و إن شاء الله اكون غطيت اغلب المعلومات

----------


## shams spring

> يا سلاااااااااام شو هالكلام الحلو يا شموسة و الله انك بتجنني 
> 
> و فعلاً انا فتت اطمن على رحلتي و اتزكرت انها خلصت للأسف و إن شاء الله اكون غطيت اغلب المعلومات


*الكلام الحلو بيطلع لحاله لما يشوف الابداع 
رحلتك في ربوع الاردن انتهت وكانت بتجنن بس ان شاء الله ما تكون رحلتك بالحصن انتهت ......؟
*

----------


## الوسادة

*لا أكيد ما انتهت و لا عمرها رح تنتهي و إن شالله النا رحلة تانية بس لسه ما بعرف بأي ربوع ( حبيبتي شموسة )*

----------


## shams spring

*ان شاء الله ~.~ الوسادة ~.~ احنا في انتظار رحلتك القادمة على احر من الجمر ... لك ودي*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الأردن بلد غني عن التعريف .

----------


## brushzone

*اردننا الغالي اعشق رائحة ترابة اول المطر*

----------


## M7MD

:Icon15:  :Icon15:  :Icon15:  :Icon15:  :Icon15: 

رائع

----------

